# Boo and I started classes last night!



## SnobunnieNY (Oct 24, 2007)

Boo and I started Obedience classes last evening. There are 8 other partners in the class with us; 2 pappions ( im not sure if that is the correct spelling), 4 goldens (all from the same sire), and one jack russell, who spent the entire class jumping 5 feet off the ground up and down. Boo did really well and was very calm and friendly towards all the dogs and people. One thing we are going to have to work on is going from a "stand" to a "down" without the "sit" transition. We have the sit to down but need to get the direct to down thing. We are going to have alot of practice time since the trainer is off to shows in Cleveland next week and the holidays fall during classes!! We had so much fun and I can tell that it will bring Boo and I even closer!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

That sounds like alot of fun!!!!! You will enjoy the time you spend with Boo as he will as well!!!! I enjoyed it alot!!!!! Keep us posted on how he is doing!!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awesome- it will make you best of buds. Even if Boo is having a bad and doesn't want to train, it is amazing how much they love it and will change their mind to work with you. 

And it is good there are little dogs, big dogs and hyper dog for distraction! Did your trainer show how to do the down with the leash to avoid the sit if you have been using that method thus far?

The big Cleveland show-I am jealous except that I am going to Euk and that is what I keep telling my Ohio friends!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Sounds like fun. I keep thinking I'd like to take my older one to obedience clases but I haven't done it yet.


----------



## SnobunnieNY (Oct 24, 2007)

Amanda - she did teach me how to get him to do the direct to down thing, but he just need to be reprogrammed since I always did the sit down stay thing....

The Jumpin Jack was huge distraction!! and Boo kept turning around to look, he was distracted for sure but easily brought back to attention...Heck I kept watching the Nutzo jack russell...I dont think that all 4 of his paws were ever on the floor at one time...

The trainer has some beautiful dalmations and a huge sheppard...


----------



## SnobunnieNY (Oct 24, 2007)

Susan it seems that it never too late - one of the Pappions was 5....


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sounds like lots of fun and you are gonna have to take pics or better yet a video!!! I had a good friend with her Jack and he was so ball crazy, he didn't have canine teeth left! Yeah, I couldn't imagine living with that energy. That is what I keep telling myself everytime I fall in love with someone's Border Collie as well


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh fun! I think obedience, even if you are just doing basic obedience, is so good for you and the dogs. It builds the bond, and it also teaches the dog some manners. Additionally, the humans benefit from learning how dogs are motivated. It's an all-around win-win situation.

Snobunnie, are you going for just some basic lessons are do you think you'll move into the competitive obedience?

That Jumping Jack might be good for teaching Boo to focus/work with distractions around him.

Susan, your girls would love it. You've already done some basic stuff with them anyway, haven't you? I was thinking about the recalls & such.

Amanda, Border Collies are definitely high energy too! They make me laugh everytime I watch agility trials though. I don't think I've seen a single one that can do a run without barking! Ha ha!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awwww, that is so much fun those puppy classes!! Enjoy, and keep at it, we will get it in time....  Notice how I said "we", it us that need to learn how to communicate with our Havs because the already have that down pat...


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> Susan, your girls would love it. You've already done some basic stuff with them anyway, haven't you? I was thinking about the recalls & such.


Yes. They know "rest' which means sit and "fall back" which means backup a bit. (We use that one when we want them away from the front door). They know "stay" and "come" but are pretty bad at the "come" unless it's their idea or we have yummy treats.

I think a class would be really fun for them. I really need to teach McKenna some "greeting other dogs while on leash" manners. Off leash, she does great. On leash, she's an "in your face" kind of girl.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Susan,
Seriously- take a class, I bet there are some great clubs near you. I did no formal obedience at all with the maltese... heck i didn't even teach her much manners. I always knew she was very smart. I took a few classes with her after I did with Dora when she was 3 years old. In the 2 competitions she has been in. One class had 17 dogs, the other 14. She took first place and second! (I wont tell you what she did in the next two competitions <BG>) Just goes to show about those old dogs, let alone little ones!

Amanda


----------



## SnobunnieNY (Oct 24, 2007)

Kimberly - I hadnt really thought about doing any competing. I just want to have a better understanding of how dogs in general work. I thought I had a basic understanding and have found that for the most part I was close....The trainer emailed me later and suggested that Boo was very smart and she could see his potential already. She also suggested that we try some agility after we have some of the obedience stuff down cold. She also thought the jumping jack would love the agility if she could get him to be "obedient" first! It was a miserable cold wet night here that evening and I carried Boo in a carrier to the class. The first thing that the trainer said was That the goldens all had that wet doggie smell. It was a nice thing when she also noticed that Boo had none of that and that he looked all fluffy and clean even though he hadnt been in the tub since before Turkey day!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, how fun! How great you got a personal note from the teacher confirming what you already knew about him  I can't wait for Tessa and I to start classes! Unfortunately they don't begin until Jan 9th. I've been working with her a little bit at home this week. She has "sit" down pat but I'm not doing very well with the "down" even though I follow the advice to have them follow the treat to the floor. Oh well, it will give "me" something to work on as I'm sure it's my problem not hers 

Amanda, my DH originally thought he wanted us to get a Border Collie until he read about how much they needed to "work", lol!

I've heard Jack Russels called Jack Russell "Terrors", lol!


----------

